# Mud for Sale! Cheap!



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Now over 15 inches of rain in last 5 weeks in SW IN. Only 4wd combines from here out, no grain carts in fields-they just sink and trucks must stay in the middle of the roads to load, road shoulders are too soft to get the edge. I need a mud hog for a 1480 IH if any one knows of any for sale. 2009 will be worst ever weather wise in my 20 plus years of farming. Only good thing, yields are really good, just can't get it out of the field!


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

Same here! Had nothing but trouble so far. Feeder house bearings yesterday. Good thing for us our 1440 is 4wd and really light. Can go almost anywhere and it is going to have too. Neighbor got stuck on a black top road. Things are not goog and getting worse. We have flood warnings out. Most older farmers say they have never seen anything like it.

Maybe sunny and dry next week....Yea right!
Mark


----------

